# Lazy man's fog chiller..



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I said I'd try this a few thread/months ago. Found a mini fridge in a dumpster. Overcools drastically  So I ran a hose into the freezer compartment and out the bottom of the door. Now this is a proof of concept. So far with a cheapo 400watt fogger it's been doing fine for 2 hour producing ground hugging fog. I'll hook up a 1000watt in a couple of weekends and see if it keeps up.

fogfridge still

fogfridge avi


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats a pretty sweet find, the only suggestion I would have is to camoflauge it a bit, unless it wont be seen. That could be a fun and quick project.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe a spray painted skull and crossbones on the front.

It's just a test. Not sure how I'm using it, but it will be hidden.


----------

